# what are plant points and how do I use em?



## mellowvision (Jun 18, 2007)

very curious.


----------



## EcoGeek (Jun 26, 2007)

I found an explanation.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/water-bucket/42157-what-plant-points.html


----------

